
With Antennagate over, is Glassgate next for the iPhone 4? - ssclafani
http://gdgt.com/discuss/with-antennagate-over-is-glassgate-next-iphone-ani/
======
jackvalentine
Ahh the 'gate' suffix, the most overused cliche.

------
scblock
Please don't call things "-gate." Also, "no."

